# Error when trying to install Asterisk



## mbr661 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, hope someone can give me some advice on how to solve the following error while trying to install asterisk with all default options.

System: 8.0-RELEASE-p4 /GENERIC  i386

The problem seems to be "pwlib-1.12.0_6,1", but I'm too new at this to know for sure. Here is what I get in the middle of the install...


```
sternik# make install clean
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on executable: mpg123 - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on shared library: speex.1 - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on shared library: newt.52 - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on shared library: gsm.1 - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on shared library: curl.6 - found
===>   asterisk-1.4.29_4 depends on shared library: pt_r.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pt_r.1 in /usr/ports/devel/pwlib
===>  Building for pwlib-1.12.0_6,1
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0'
set -e; for i in /usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0; do gmake -C $i debugdepend debug; done
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0'
Created dependencies.
set -e; if test -e src/ptlib/unix ; then gmake -C src/ptlib/unix debugdepend; fi;  if test -e plugins ; then gmake -C plugins debugdepend; fi;
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/src/ptlib/unix'
Created dependencies.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/src/ptlib/unix'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins'
Created dependencies.
set -e; gmake -C sound_oss debugdepend ; gmake -C vidinput_bsd debugdepend ;
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/sound_oss'
Created dependencies.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/sound_oss'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/vidinput_bsd'
Created dependencies.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins/vidinput_bsd'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/plugins'
set -e; if test -e src/ptlib/unix ; then gmake -C src/ptlib/unix debug; fi;  if test -e plugins ; then gmake -C plugins debug; fi;
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/src/ptlib/unix'
c++ -O1 -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -fno-exceptions  -O1 -
I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include -Wall  -g -D_DEBUG -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include  
-O1 -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -O1 -I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include   -O1 -
I/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/include -I/usr/local/include -c ../../ptclib/pssl.cxx -o 
/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib/obj_d/pssl.o
../../ptclib/pssl.cxx: In constructor 'PSSLContext::PSSLContext(const void*, PINDEX)':
../../ptclib/pssl.cxx:917: error: invalid conversion from 'const SSL_METHOD*' to 'SSL_METHOD*'
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/lib/obj_d/pssl.o] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0/src/ptlib/unix'
gmake[2]: *** [debug] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0'
gmake[1]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/pwlib/work/ptlib_v1_12_0'
gmake: *** [debuglibs] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pwlib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/asterisk.
```

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Run:

`# make config`

Disable H.323 support.

Then:

`# make clean && make`

Hopefully that should workaround the problem.  It would be good to report it though.


----------



## mbr661 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply. If I may ask, what clue you that it the H.323 support that was causing the problem?

After disabling it Asterisk build completed successfully, but now when I run gmake install, I get the following error: 


```
+--------- Asterisk Build Complete ---------+
 + Asterisk has successfully been built, and +
 + can be installed by running:              +
 +                                           +
 +               gmake install               +
 +-------------------------------------------+
sternik# gmake install
Makefile:58: *** missing separator.  Stop.
```

I added a tab at the beggining of line 58, but now I get 


```
Makefile:58: *** commands commence before first target.  Stop.
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## aragon (Nov 12, 2010)

Ignore the message about running gmake - it's generated by asterisk source and is erroneous when installed via the ports system.  Use make.

I was clued into H.323 from looking at the port's Makefile.  H.323 support is what triggers the dependence on pwlib.


----------

